# Posting poetry to see how it goes



## Uberskunk (Nov 9, 2008)

This one is one of my favorites...one of the few I wrote that rhyme.

Sunset
~
Did you see that sunset o'er the land that you called my own?
Did you see the wolfhound spread his wings and carry me home?
Did you see the love binding me, blinding me, set me free?
Did you see the children laughing so, living on with this glee?
Did you see my heart bursting in this everlasting bliss?
Did you see the girl in the glade making magic with this?
Did you see the clouds violet in their hues through the gleam?
Did you see the Creatures living -- loving down by the stream?

Please don't take me back
I beg you -- the world of endless attack
Give me this for always
Let me be for the rest of my days

Did you see that sunset on the mountains you left me on?
Did you see the stars -- disappear, here you are, and they're gone
Did you see the magic rid the world of evil and sin?
Did you see the eagle passing me by and bringing me in?
Did you see the Lord grant freedom to the shunned and obscure?
Did you see the rain falling gracefully, ever-pure?
Did you see the pictures of our life once we pass into time?
Did you see the crying when it all died with the burning shine?

It's all over now
But I will return
Moonlit excursions
And the chance to learn

*~Skunk*


----------



## KatKry (Nov 15, 2008)

You know, I hate poems but I'm good at writing them and always get full marks when we have to do poetic stuff in class 0-o It's weird. Anyway, I have a peom lying round here somewhere...


----------

